# Vacuum Cleaner



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

So I was bored today and thought I would vacuum the interior. Those that know me will know that I dont touch the carpets, plastics and everything else is perfect. Mats and carpet needed cleaning. Took the mats out and tried to hoover the carpet, my dyson wasnt touching it..Didnt really do much for the mats either. So is there a decent shop vac I can buy that wont kill my wallet thats powerful ? What do you recommend ? I wouldnt mind a wet and dry one either as was going to buy a bissell spot clean pro the other day but forgot.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I use a Henry it has plenty of suction but only dry work


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve one of the Titan ones from Screwfix. Works a treat, properly powerful suction, not the quietest of machines. 

Does wet and dry ...


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I use a wet and dry shop vac from Costco online. I think it was £50 delivered. Used it for so many things besides wet shampooing car interiors. Emptied a full washing machine and also sucked out a clean toilet that we where removing. Stopped getting water everywhere. I was looking at the Karcher putzi but not at £385


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Henry


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Titan from Screwfix. Can do wet vac as well.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, its a bit of a dilemma as I would never have thought I needed one until the other day. Any way, I had my eye on the Bissell SpitClean pro, as the carpets are forever getting stains on in the house, then the hoover situation came along, I need something that can actually suck stuff out the carpets. So would I be better off getting 2, or 1 like the George that can do it all ? Is the George powerful enough for hoovering or are there better alternatives ?


----------



## karlp606 (Jan 17, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> I've one of the Titan ones from Screwfix. Works a treat, properly powerful suction, not the quietest of machines.
> 
> Does wet and dry ...


I was tempted with one of these just to do the cars, seen them on sale 57.99 recently I think.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Get the titan from screwfix with wet extraction and a clear extraction nozzle then the 2-3 times a year you want to use a wet vac just fill up a 2l pump sprayer, spray the carpet, give it a brush and then suck it out.

I do this even when we have the mother in laws wet vac as its just so easy.

My titan is now 6 years old and still works like the day I Braught it

I also use it on the blow function to dry wheels and engine bay so to recap for about £60-70 you get yourself a decent every day vacuum, a water extractor and a blow dryer

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...vH-CPJP_UT-_jHZXlxBoCNB0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.amazon.co.uk/bartyspare...t=&hvlocphy=1007149&hvtargid=pla-842751801513

Its a no brainer


----------



## karlp606 (Jan 17, 2020)

Rian said:


> Get the titan from screwfix with wet extraction and a clear extraction nozzle then the 2-3 times a year you want to use a wet vac just fill up a 2l pump sprayer, spray the carpet, give it a brush and then suck it out.
> 
> I do this even when we have the mother in laws wet vac as its just so easy.
> 
> ...


The titan products are really well made, I bought a drill for £27 with 2 lithium batteries - still going really strong and batteries retaining full charge. I would say its only 10% less power of my DeWalt.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Henry here as well, the Misses sacked the Dyson when we get ours.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I've one of the Titan ones from Screwfix. Works a treat, properly powerful suction, not the quietest of machines.
> 
> Does wet and dry ...


I've just got the dry one. Is it essential to use the dust bag with it or not?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've a "Henry" as well as a wet n dry Vax, I tend to use henry for in the house and removing shed skin from the snakes Vivarium, and the Vax for the car.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve got a Henry for the cars and a bissell spot clean pro, both great machines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

had £1000 worth of dysons in the last 15 years. great warrantys but not that impressed with the latest. we'll be moving to a shark when the warranty runs out on our latest


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My vax 6131 wet and dry has served me well for last 7or8 yrs. So good I have just ordered a new hose set for it£15), thought about treating myself to a new one but then thought the vax has been superb. It gets battered as I'm always doing diy/building work. Just today I've been digging up a concrete floor and used the Hoover to get all the dust and bits up.
I got a cloth bag for it rather than paper ones, which is great. It goes in washer once a month and every 6mths or so I buy a new filter set for it.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

My Henry is almost 30 years old and i bought it as a reconditioned unit, in all that time all i've spent on it is a new set of brushes and an extra long 15 foot hose. If it ever breaks i will just buy the same again.
I also own a George which is around 10 years old but that doesn't get used much.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bug Sponge said:


> I've just got the dry one. Is it essential to use the dust bag with it or not?


No, I used it with the foam sponge for a while, swapped to the bag and not noticed any difference.

Obviously don't use the bag if you're sucking up moisture...


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Bug Sponge said:


> I've just got the dry one. Is it essential to use the dust bag with it or not?


No you can use it with out the bag but the bag provides extra filtration so if your using it with no bag and then go to use the blow function their is more chance youll get dust out when blowing.

Using no bag will alos impact the life of the paper filter.

If your using no bag you deffinatly need to use the paper filter as the foam one is intended for wet use and paper one for dry use.

The foam one has larger holes so will allow more dust to enter the motor thus shortening the life of the hoover, for the sake of 2 quid a bag its a sensible option to use a bag as it will extend the life of your hoover


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

kingswood said:


> had £1000 worth of dysons in the last 15 years. great warrantys but not that impressed with the latest. we'll be moving to a shark when the warranty runs out on our latest


Out of interest, what's up with it? Power? Design? We have the cordless dyson v7 animal. We went to it from a corded cylinder type so find the convenience really good. Battery played up after about 18mths which they replaced no questions. Only issues I have is the dust container doesn't empty like the ads where you flick the base open and everything falls out. You have to scrape fluff and hair out with a knife or take the whole container off. Also the internal filter gets really clogged, I have found vids of how to take it completely apart to clean which is fine but it really should be part of the design with easy remove clips/tabs etc. 
For such a big name/inventor/engineer these seem really simple design issues that should have been picked up on when designing it. Although I suspect they were aware but keep things like that for a new version. Bit like they reckon mobile manufacturers hold back on certain features.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> Out of interest, what's up with it? Power? Design? We have the cordless dyson v7 animal. We went to it from a corded cylinder type so find the convenience really good. Battery played up after about 18mths which they replaced no questions. Only issues I have is the dust container doesn't empty like the ads where you flick the base open and everything falls out. You have to scrape fluff and hair out with a knife or take the whole container off. Also the internal filter gets really clogged, I have found vids of how to take it completely apart to clean which is fine but it really should be part of the design with easy remove clips/tabs etc.
> For such a big name/inventor/engineer these seem really simple design issues that should have been picked up on when designing it. Although I suspect they were aware but keep things like that for a new version. Bit like they reckon mobile manufacturers hold back on certain features.


One of the biggest issues with the hand held Dyson is the stupid metal piece that goes across the hinge on the carpet attachment. Just clogs up all the time, whoever thought putting a piece of metal across a pipe on a vac suction tube is clueless. Major design flaw and I would hope it's been revised on the latest versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwm3gt2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Not sure if you're sorted now but I have this and it's great, so much better than the dyson we had before and a fraction of the price. Only things I'd say could be better are how everything is stored when not in use and also I wish the hose was thicker as I think it'll split over time.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I recently bought a Karcher WD3 P from the outlet for just over £50. Can’t fault it and the power outlet for tools which turns the vacuum on/off is a gimmick I didn’t know I needed 
I probably wouldn’t have looked at one at full retail which is £100+


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Check out the new Flex vac range. Aimed and designed for the car and their products are all very good. 
As always, cost is usually the biggest factor rather than what would be a better choice.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone tried the garage vac? Wall mounted system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Itstony said:


> Check out the new Flex vac range. Aimed and designed for the car and their products are all very good.
> As always, cost is usually the biggest factor rather than what would be a better choice.


You are a bad influence. Got me thinking. I now need one of these. https://www.flex-tools.com/en/products/s/vc-6-l-mc-180-2-1/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

we have the dyson v11, and v6 both really good handheld machines no complaints apart from fine dust clogs the filter under the digital display on the v11 when the floor mats get really muddy in the car, but its pulling so much out of the mat that other vacuums wouldn't get. V6 obviously not as good as the v11 battery life or vacuum power.
also have a festool vacuum that's bagged if its really bad.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Rian said:


> No you can use it with out the bag but the bag provides extra filtration so if your using it with no bag and then go to use the blow function their is more chance youll get dust out when blowing.
> 
> Using no bag will alos impact the life of the paper filter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Mine didn't come with the foam filter, just the option of dust bag and dust filter. I'll use it with the bags and see how I go. Only comes with the one though


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I got a 1400w wet and dry vac a few years ago, it's pretty good. Use it for cleaning the shed most of the time.

About £35 from memory.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> I've one of the Titan ones from Screwfix. Works a treat, properly powerful suction, not the quietest of machines.
> 
> Does wet and dry ...


noisy little bugger and you need bags for it but is very good


----------



## pd1 (Mar 6, 2011)

seems screwfix have no Titan availability, what's next best? Ta


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I've just night This, great so far










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

You can turn it on and off from the tool end? That’s pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

LeeH said:


> You can turn it on and off from the tool end? That's pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah dude that's the main reason I bought it tbh, works a treat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Rian said:


> Get the titan from screwfix with wet extraction and a clear extraction nozzle then the 2-3 times a year you want to use a wet vac just fill up a 2l pump sprayer, spray the carpet, give it a brush and then suck it out.
> 
> I do this even when we have the mother in laws wet vac as its just so easy.
> 
> ...


Might sound stupid but can it be used to blow dry a car after rinsing of using a DI vessel ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I would not consider the spot cleaner in the same catagory as a shop Vac like the titian, the tiran vacs are great, I've had mine fr 6 years, abused it good and proper and it just works, I use it for cleaning the car, as a dust extractor, for sucking up liquids etc the spot clean pro would have died long ago,

The titan will suck water up but it would be to much to get out for just a spot clean so I'm looking at adding a spot clean pro to my collection along with the titan vac 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

For cars, get a wet and dry vac, can do so many useful things. The George is very good and durable but costs. The Karcher at around £85 is decent too.

As more of an aside, for the house and carpets in particular if you're disappointed with how the performance of Dyson's deteriorates over time and essentially don't seen to last long for the price, Shark's aren't that much better in reality, though they tend to be cheaper and have more power. If you want a great vacuum that lasts and lasts, is super easy to use and is very effective, Sebo are probably as good as it gets. You can pick up X4's for little money but they are the tank of vacuums - like the Merc W124's.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sebo-automatic-x4-Vacuum-Cleaner-In-Great-Working-Condition/293834189373?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D225113%26meid%3D6770c2a48cb546d58172e215cde09834%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D11%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpf%26sd%3D143836407926%26itm%3D293834189373%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DDefaultOrganic%26brand%3DSEBO&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

As they use bags and filters, they are super easy to clean and remove any stink by just changing them. The Felix or the D4 with the powerhead are amazing all round vacs and much better than corded Sharks and Dysons, in case inyone is thinking of getting a new vac.


----------



## PaulDW (Oct 23, 2020)

Have to ask what may be a stupid question, but surely if you are using the same machine for hoovering and blowing then surely you'll be blowing dirt onto / into the car that has sat in the hose?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

PaulDW said:


> Have to ask what may be a stupid question, but surely if you are using the same machine for hoovering and blowing then surely you'll be blowing dirt onto / into the car that has sat in the hose?


Correct haha, that's why I have a blower

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

PaulDW said:


> Have to ask what may be a stupid question, but surely if you are using the same machine for hoovering and blowing then surely you'll be blowing dirt onto / into the car that has sat in the hose?


I have a separate ( ' plumbed in ') hoover for vacuuming. Just have to take the flexible hose of the wall rather then lug the hoover around. Was thinking of buying something cheap to do the drying and use the same principle .


----------

